# New member, new setup with Stenstorp



## disq (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi,

Recently picked up home espresso (previously of hand-ground Aeropress and Turkish Coffee at home) and was lucky enough to be able to set up this station. It's an IKEA Stenstorp, with Lelit Mara X and Eureka Mignon Specialita. This station sits in our conservatory (which also hosts my "office", various cycling kit and tools, plus the tiniest dinner table with 4 chairs) and situated directly behind me when I'm working on the computer. The sash window looks into the kitchen, but it does not open (it's stuck) as the previous tenant didn't take care while repainting.

The Mara X features the OPV discharge return mod, plus a small magnetised mirror on the bottom-right side to monitor naked portafilter extraction. I use Tesco Ashbeck with Lelit's filters. The drawer contains clean up stuff, smaller baskets and other, mostly unused accessories. In the shelf I mostly keep a selection of teas etc. And the box in the bottom (I'm a fan of SAMLA boxes btw) has the now-rarely-used Aeropress gear and a sample bag from SQM I've been meaning to try out with Aeropress.















Oh and sorry for the almost full drip tray 🙈


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice setup!

(Is that the real Richmond in North Yorkshire or the other one?) 😄


----------



## disq (Sep 9, 2020)

lake_m said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> (Is that the real Richmond in North Yorkshire or the other one?) 😄


 The other one 😂


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I saw this in ikea when i was looking for coffee stations. Looks well


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Like the look of the Ikea table!


----------



## eduk (Jul 3, 2020)

Is the discharge mod detailed somewhere?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

eduk said:


> Is the discharge mod detailed somewhere?


 The forum has a search facility...

but here for you for convenience:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55705-mara-x-opv-discharge-rerouting/?do=embed#comments


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

Very similar to mine - I also have the marax + black mirror scale + a small blind spot style mirror.

I think my mirror is a bit gimmicky (quite small but also doesn't have any sort of magnification). Which one do you have?


----------



## disq (Sep 9, 2020)

kico said:


> I think my mirror is a bit gimmicky (quite small but also doesn't have any sort of magnification). Which one do you have?


 I'm using a compact-style mirror off ebay (I'm using the non magnifying half) and some kind of magnetic "phone holder" thing, possibly intended for a car (with a metal dashboard???) it worked surprisingly well for me.

After trying few cheaper scale options with various problems Black Mirror is very nice (just a bit thick that's all) in comparison.


----------



## kico (Oct 16, 2020)

disq said:


> I'm using a compact-style mirror off ebay (I'm using the non magnifying half) and some kind of magnetic "phone holder" thing, possibly intended for a car (with a metal dashboard???) it worked surprisingly well for me.
> 
> After trying few cheaper scale options with various problems Black Mirror is very nice (just a bit thick that's all) in comparison.


 Thanks, I might try that once I find a suitable sized magnification mirror! 
Saves me having to squat down and pause in pain after leg day.


----------



## dimibil (Nov 24, 2021)

dear disq,

I am having exaclty the same equipment and consider the ikea Stenstorp too.

one question: is it holding the weight good? meaning no issues with dealing with 25 kgr on top?

Thanks,

Dimitrios


----------



## disq (Sep 9, 2020)

dimibil said:


> one question: is it holding the weight good? meaning no issues with dealing with 25 kgr on top?


 No issues.


----------

